
JSBooks - free javascript books - bpierre
http://jsbooks.revolunet.com/
======
vacipr
Here's are some similar sites that follow a similar concept.

<http://programming-motherfucker.com/become.html>
<http://hackershelf.com/browse/> <http://www.saylor.org/majors/computer-
science/> (This one was on HN a few days ago/this month I think)

